# Kona Honzo ST SS



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

2017 Honzo Medium
Nukeproof stem 50mm
Nukeproof carbon 780 bars
Nukeproof pedals
cane creek headset
crankbros iodine boost 29ers
Maxxis DHF 2.5 set tubeless
ergon grips
wtb volt comp saddle
SRAM NX 170mm 
32/16
Deorre brakes
Reba boost fork 140mm

Need a dropper and i'm set.

Cheers!


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

STOP right there! If you are going go with coloured parts, they have got to match. Pick purple OR yellow.

Also, since this is a singlespeed, we have to know how many teeth on that cog?





























BTW, nice looking bike


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Sexy bike! Do you like riding SS with flats? I've always defaulted to clipless on SS.


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

Badass bike! my guess is 19 tooth cog


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

Travis Bickle said:


> STOP right there! If you are going go with coloured parts, they have got to match. Pick purple OR yellow.
> 
> Also, since this is a singlespeed, we have to know how many teeth on that cog?
> 
> BTW, nice looking bike


The entire bike is purple with yellow emblems. 32/16 for my types of trails.


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

MudderNutter said:


> View attachment 1165507
> 
> 
> Sexy bike! Do you like riding SS with flats? I've always defaulted to clipless on SS.


I enjoy the struggle.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Purple, looks black.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Travis Bickle said:


> Purple, looks black.


is this going to be the next black and blue dress?


----------



## Widgeontrail (Mar 15, 2006)

what's it weigh?


----------



## Dexter-01 (Sep 30, 2016)

Never weight a steel Honzo. It won't end well.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Widgeontrail said:


> what's it weigh?


Wrong question. Try this:

"How fun is it?"


----------



## temaki69 (Feb 21, 2014)

nice bike. how does it handle on climbs?


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

temaki69 said:


> nice bike. how does it handle on climbs?


It's dreamy. Surprised how light it turned out being steel and all. Tubeless, no gears, carbon bits here and there.


----------



## temaki69 (Feb 21, 2014)

tantrum007 said:


> It's dreamy. Surprised how light it turned out being steel and all. Tubeless, no gears, carbon bits here and there.


Good to hear that. i am looking at getting one built by the LBS, just got go source all the parts.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Still my favorite SS hardtail...


----------



## temaki69 (Feb 21, 2014)

*Great trail bike!*



temaki69 said:


> Good to hear that. i am looking at getting one built by the LBS, just got go source all the parts.


Finally finished building up the bike (here is a picture.. "purple passion").
Love how the bike handles. Climbs well (but you can feel the weight, but you get used to it). The bike handles downhills and technical sections really well. The progressive geometry works really well for me. The 140mm fork was definitely the right choice.. The bike descends w/confidence. The steel frame really smooths out the chatter, but big hits and rock gardens is something I still need to work on.. can't just plow thru like on my FS. A dropper is a must, getting tired of adjusting the seatpost.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Sweet! Looking at doing a similar treatment for my ros 9+ for summer. Got some older black flag comp wheels, and a guy gave me a fox fork, so I thought I would pull the gears off and run it SS in that configuration. Going from rigid to a 120 squish will feel different. Any idea what the weight of that ride is? (hoping that pulling the gears off, going with lighter wheels and tires, but adding squish I can hopefully be under 28) I do have a lot of climbing, but I am not in a hurry, so looking forward to "getting used to it" and enjoying the descents a little more.


----------



## Bluebeat007 (Mar 17, 2004)

I too recently built a SS 2018 Honzo ST. It's a tank but I love it and I'll be racing it this season.


----------



## temaki69 (Feb 21, 2014)

My build came out to 27 lbs. I think I could have gone lighter if i would have gone with some carbon components here and there and more XC components.. but for what I ride, it's good enough. The ROS9 I think is similar in weight to the Honzo. I do not know the weight of your wheelset, but to give you an idea, i put the Stans Arch MK3 (1770g) paired with Minion DH 2.5 front and Ardent 2.4 rear. Yes, i think you can build your ROS 9 to be less than 28 lbs in a SS config.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

These Honzo ST builds are incredible. 

Please show us more photos of details and the bike in the wild, and get someone to take photos of you actually riding them, and post them here!

Even though my SS riding is old school, or because it's so old school, I'm fascinated by this bike and category. 

My FS bike is boost. I ride that bike on the technical rides. I do take my SS out on technical terrain, but it's slow. I have to dissect the terrain and use a trials approach to negotiate obstacles.

It would be a blast to have a Honzo, or something like it, I'm sure.

At one point I the past I thought about making my fat bike a one speed, but I realized it would ruin it, for what it was made for, and it would be an unpopular pig my garage. It would never do what a Honzo could.

And so, I am enjoying what I have, and wondering wheny ship will come in, in this category.

Dare I say it here.... I'm waiting for a SS'able low, long, and slack carbon frame...

Sacrelige? 

Now that Danny Macaskill is on a carbon trails bike, things are changing.







Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Jack Burns said:


> These Honzo ST builds are incredible.
> 
> Please show us more photos of details and the bike in the wild, and get someone to take photos of you actually riding them, and post them here!
> 
> ...


Does the carbon honzo not tickle your pickle?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

This thread is really about the steel Honzo single speed. I shouldn't even be here.

Yes there is a carbon Honzo, but it doesn't have sliders. Not interested really. Magic gear? Maybe, but not a good idea.

Let's have a closer look at those steel Honzo single speeds and some GoPro descending videos.



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

*My st/ss*

2016 xl
140 pike
32x19 unless at gooseberry(32x20)
30.9lbs w/o frame bag and bell


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Great pics! Now I want one too!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## bvcarpenter (Apr 3, 2018)

I have a fresh purple honzo st frame with a fox 34 factory sitting on my repair stand. Should I single speed it? I really really want to, but I live in Palm Springs area... there are lots of climbs out here. Like today 6.6 mile with 1300k climbing. Should I do it?


----------



## Bluebeat007 (Mar 17, 2004)




----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

bvcarpenter said:


> I have a fresh purple honzo st frame with a fox 34 factory sitting on my repair stand. Should I single speed it? I really really want to, but I live in Palm Springs area... there are lots of climbs out here. Like today 6.6 mile with 1300k climbing. Should I do it?


But single speeds live for climbing - of course you should!


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Bluebeat007 said:


> View attachment 1192176


29+?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluebeat007 (Mar 17, 2004)

Nope! 29x2.35 on 30mm inner Carbon rims.


----------



## Bluebeat007 (Mar 17, 2004)

Better tire view.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

What Maxxis tires are you running and how do you like them on LI trails?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluebeat007 (Mar 17, 2004)

2.35 Forkaster in the front and a 2.35 Ardent Race in the rear. I'm loving the combo so far.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Andy R said:


> But single speeds live for climbing - of course you should!


Gotta agree here. I'm definitely not SS'ing for the downs (or at least the flats). It's all about that climb.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Bluebeat007 said:


> 2.35 Forkaster in the front and a 2.35 Ardent Race in the rear. I'm loving the combo so far.


What prompted you to go with those vs. some of the more popular Maxxis options?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

racefit said:


> What prompted you to go with those vs. some of the more popular Maxxis options?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a pretty popular combo! I'm running it myself for when I need more traction in a setup that still rolls well. My standard XC tire selection is ikon rear, AR front.... but the forekaster really hooks up on a different level when things get loose.... which is impressive for how well it rolls.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluebeat007 (Mar 17, 2004)

I've run Ikons and Ardent Race's both front and rear in the past. I was looking for a little more bite up front because I like to lean and push the bike in turns. The Forekaster seemed to be the best choice for that plus it has a reasonable weight and rolls well.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Bluebeat007 said:


> I've run Ikons and Ardent Race's both front and rear in the past. I was looking for a little more bite up front because I like to lean and push the bike in turns. The Forekaster seemed to be the best choice for that plus it has a reasonable weight and rolls well.


Was curious since Maxxis site lists Forekaster for mud and wet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## temaki69 (Feb 21, 2014)

bvcarpenter said:


> I have a fresh purple honzo st frame with a fox 34 factory sitting on my repair stand. Should I single speed it? I really really want to, but I live in Palm Springs area... there are lots of climbs out here. Like today 6.6 mile with 1300k climbing. Should I do it?


SS is the way to go. Some of the the climbs in Palm Springs maybe a bit of a challenge, but with the right gear ratio its doable. 1,300ft elevation on SS is not bad. BTW, once you get your Honzo built, you should try riding Palm Epic, it should be fun on this bike.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Bluebeat007 said:


> I've run Ikons and Ardent Race's both front and rear in the past. I was looking for a little more bite up front because I like to lean and push the bike in turns. The Forekaster seemed to be the best choice for that plus it has a reasonable weight and rolls well.


I've been looking at the Forekaster. I run a 2.35 Rampage up front, and have been happy with it. It's been a little slow rolling, but never washes out. The Forekaster looks similar but with a little more volume. Looks like it would have a better footprint on bigger rocks.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

slohr said:


> I've been looking at the Forekaster. I run a 2.35 Rampage up front, and have been happy with it. It's been a little slow rolling, but never washes out. The Forekaster looks similar but with a little more volume. Looks like it would have a better footprint on bigger rocks.


I think you should try it because it's a good tire, but be forewarned that the forekaster is a small 2.35.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eonicks (Mar 3, 2011)

Maiden voyage tomorrow.

Fox 34 Rhythm 130mm
PNW components bar and stem. 
kS LEV 125 mm dropper slammed down
DT SWISS 1900 wheelset 
Race Race Respond crank
renthal chainring 32 tooth
Chris King 20t cog 
Mixed headset- chris king upper off old bike (faded black anodized matches the purple perfectly). and cane creek lower. 
XT brakes 
One up dropper lever 
Old Maxxis tires. 
Deity grips 
xt trail pedals.

Weight: unknown


----------



## temaki69 (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice set up!. Give us an update after you had a chance to ride it couple of times.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ Sweet!


----------



## Chadwell26 (Mar 4, 2017)

I’m building up a 2019 steel Honzo frame (singlespeed). My original plan was to build it with 29’s, but happen to have a 27.5 wheelset laying around. I’m pretty sure 27.5x2.8’s will fit. Any thoughts on running the Honzo with the 27.5 plus setup vs 29? 

Additional information... I’m building it with a 130mm fork so bb height will be raised a bit and I know there is a Honzo ST plus specific frame. I don’t ride in mud, so clearance can be a little tighter.


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

I did that with a 130 fork. 29 felt faster and free from pedal strikes (literally zero). 27.5 was more comfortable (not like the 29 was uncomfortable because steel really is real) tons of pedal strikes even with the 130 fork. 29x2.5 was better for me. 170mm cranks would help with the 27.5 plus though


----------



## Chadwell26 (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your experience. I just picked up a 175mm, so pedal strikes will be more likely if I went 27.5. Are you still running the 130mm fork?


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

I moved up to the 140mm Reba.


----------



## Rowch01 (Dec 19, 2018)

Well since I have gotten no love from anyone in the Honzo Build thread maybe ill post here since SS'ers usualoly tend to stick together and think alike........ Maybe not ..... Either way this thread is cool and I want to add my current build to it.

I also have a question.

Does anyone know what size set scres are used in the 2016 Honzo ST sliding dropouts for the chain tensioners ? My frame came set screw less so ill need to source some, Ill probably use SS Socket Head Cap Screws with a jam nut up against the frame area.

Anywho here is my build and specs, Any feedback, suggestions etc are appreciated.

2016 Kona Honzo ST (Medium) 
Fork: 2016 Rock Shox Sektor RL Gold (130mm) 
Wheels: Azonic Outlaw 29ers/ Prest/ SRAM Rim Strips NON TUBLESS !! I LIKE TUBES !! 
Hubs: Azonic Outlaw 32H
Brakes: Shimano ZEE 4 Pots Front and Rear with Shimano RT-66 203 MM Rotors 
Tires Front: Maxxis Minion DHF 3C EXO 2.5 
Tires Rear: Maxxis Minion DHR 2 EXO 3C 2.4
Tubes: Continental Mountain Presta 42mm 
Cranks: Race Face Ride 175mm 
BB: Race Face Sealed 
Pedals: Welgo B319's (ALUMINUM CNC) 
Post: Nuke Proof 31.6 (Dropper will be added when $ allows) 
Clamp: Kona Clump OG 
Saddle: Fizik Gobi 
Headset: Crane Creek Zero Stack Sealed
Stem: Truvativ Hussfelt 70mm 
Handlebars: Kona Riser (OEM Stinky) 
Grips: ODI Rouge 
SS Gearing: 20/32 I will keep an 18T Cog around if needed.


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

Your build is looking good. I am a bit jealous of the saint brakes. As for the slider adjment screws I believe they are M5 x 0.8 x 35 .


----------



## Rowch01 (Dec 19, 2018)

Finally pretty much finished her ! Adding a Fox Transfer factory 125mm dropper and maybe Profile racing SS lite cranks and bottom bracket.

What size seat post clamp does the Honzo ST take 34.9 ??? I


----------

